# Buying a new puppy



## Zoes mom (Jan 22, 2005)

I'm in the process of purchasing a new pup, however I am very new to the Maltese breed, have been doing alot of reading.

The breeder says the baby is 3Ilb and she's 10 wks old, is this a normal weight ?

And can anyone tell me what does it means if someone's name is on the USDA breeder's list ?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Zoes mom_@Jan 23 2005, 02:14 PM
> *I'm in the process of purchasing a new pup, however I am very new to the Maltese breed, have been doing alot of reading.
> 
> The breeder says the baby is 3Ilb and she's 10 wks old, is this a normal weight ?
> ...


[/QUOTE]

3 pounds at 10 weeks is a bit on the large side. My Catcher was about 2.8 at 10 weeks. He's about 7 pounds now at 8 months.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

First, welcome. This is a great site. As for 3lbs. at 10 weeks, I can't really say. Our puppy was 2 lbs. at 12 weeks, but I think it's kind of like kid's weights. Some are just bigger and others are smaller...genetics plays an important part. If the puppy's parents are larger then chances are pretty good the puppy will be larger. Of course this isn't always the case! As for USDA, that tag is a clear indication that the "breeder" is really a puppy mill. Is the breeder you're dealing with saying that they are USDA licensed? If so, please reconsider the pup because that's a puppy mill. You can check to see if your breeder is on the American Maltese Association's breeder list...it's on their website. Also, several people here have posted some really great threads regarding USDA puppy mills. Take a look at those articles, because they certainly will answer most questions you may have. I warn you though, some of the stuff is a bit difficult to stomach. Good luck to you whatever route you decide. Maltese are such a wonderful breed. We've had our pup for about two months and she's great. She is our first dog, and if I knew it was going to be this easy, I would have gotten one long ago!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

at twelve weeks parker was 2.2 lbs...now he is 6lbs


----------



## Zoes mom (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Jan 23 2005, 03:01 PM
> *First, welcome.  This is a great site.  As for 3lbs. at 10 weeks, I can't really say.  Our puppy was 2 lbs. at 12 weeks, but I think it's kind of like kid's weights.  Some are just bigger and others are smaller...genetics plays an important part.  If the puppy's parents are larger then chances are pretty good the puppy will be larger.  Of course this isn't always the case!  As for USDA, that tag is a clear indication that the "breeder" is really a puppy mill.  Is the breeder you're dealing with saying that they are USDA licensed?  If so, please reconsider the pup because that's a puppy mill.  You can check to see if your breeder is on the American Maltese Association's breeder list...it's on their website.  Also, several people here have posted some really great threads regarding USDA puppy mills.  Take a look at those articles, because they certainly will answer most questions you may have.  I warn you though, some of the stuff is a bit difficult to stomach.  Good luck to you whatever route you decide.  Maltese are such a wonderful breed.  We've had our pup for about two months and she's great.  She is our first dog, and if I knew it was going to be this easy, I would have gotten one long ago!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30946*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## Zoes mom (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Jan 23 2005, 03:01 PM
> *First, welcome.  This is a great site.  As for 3lbs. at 10 weeks, I can't really say.  Our puppy was 2 lbs. at 12 weeks, but I think it's kind of like kid's weights.  Some are just bigger and others are smaller...genetics plays an important part.  If the puppy's parents are larger then chances are pretty good the puppy will be larger.  Of course this isn't always the case!  As for USDA, that tag is a clear indication that the "breeder" is really a puppy mill.  Is the breeder you're dealing with saying that they are USDA licensed?  If so, please reconsider the pup because that's a puppy mill.  You can check to see if your breeder is on the American Maltese Association's breeder list...it's on their website.  Also, several people here have posted some really great threads regarding USDA puppy mills.  Take a look at those articles, because they certainly will answer most questions you may have.  I warn you though, some of the stuff is a bit difficult to stomach.  Good luck to you whatever route you decide.  Maltese are such a wonderful breed.  We've had our pup for about two months and she's great.  She is our first dog, and if I knew it was going to be this easy, I would have gotten one long ago!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30946*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Jan 23 2005, 03:00 PM
> *I don't know how much Toby weighed at 10 weeks, but at 12 weeks he weighed 5.75 lbs.  He is now 13 months and weights around 7.5 lbs.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30945*


[/QUOTE]

Nichole, Are you sure he weighed 5.75 at 12 weeks... that is humongous! Could it be 3.75 ??


----------



## Zoes mom (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Zoes mom+Jan 23 2005, 03:05 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30952
[/B][/QUOTE]
I'm sorry I'm trying to get used to this website.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

-_-


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole+Jan 23 2005, 03:22 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
I'm sure--I just got out the paper's from the vet to check. 

Actually, this brings up a funny story. When we went to the breeders to look at Toby, I was kinda of disappointed because he was so big. I really thought he was going to be much smaller. Then I thought maybe _*I *_had misinterpreted the size in my own head. So we ended up choosing Toby because he had the most energy and because he was on the larger side. 

Now that he is 13 months, he is somewhere around 7.5 lbs (I'm not sure of his exact weight, I'll have it checked in a few months when he goes to the vet for his shots). Anyway, my point is, he really seemed to stop growing around the 7 month mark. He didn't gain much weight after that. So you really can't tell much about what they are going to weight. I thought Toby was going to be one of the 12 lbs dogs.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30959
[/B][/QUOTE]

Maybe the vet wrote it down wrong.... that happened to me once.... it just seems impossible that he could be that large at only 3 months old and then grow only 2 more pounds.... That would put him at almost LadyM's Parker's adult size at just 3 months! Oh, well maybe he just matured fast!!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Jan 23 2005, 03:27 PM
> *Okay, this topic just peaked my curosity.  I had hubby stand on the scale with Toby and subtracted the weight from hubby's normal weight.  If our scale is accurate, then Toby weighs in at a whopping 6 lbs.  WOW! He is smaller than I thought!  So then he really never gained much weight after 4 months, he just grew.  Hmmm...this makes me wonder if he is eating enough.  He certainly doesn't look thin by any means.  I wonder if he just grew into "his baby fat."  Maybe I will swing by the vet's office one of these days to see if they can weigh him (do you think they would charge me for that?).
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30961*


[/QUOTE]

They should not charge for weighing... no way (no pun intended)!!

At 12 weeks (3 months) he was 5.75 and now he is just 6. That would mean he virtually did not gain anything from that point on.... seems sort of impossible to me.. but I guess it doesn't matter at all now. Six pounds at maturity is a good size to be, IMHO. Not too big, not too small.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Sunny was just 4lbs at 10 weeks but he is a giant maltese... 7 months he is 10lbs but i saw the size of his mom so its not suprise to me he is a big boy


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole+Jan 23 2005, 03:34 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe she did, but in all honesty, I never thought Toby was small. (I just doubled checked ALL my vet's paperwork and it is all consistent--5.75 lbs from 4 months until 7 months when he weighed in at 6 lbs something) 

I don't know if I have a very different imagine in my mind of how small this breed was supposed to be, but he always looked to be a bit on the bigger side. Being that I had never seen a Malt until I saw Toby, I guess I had a very different image in mind. 

I would love to see a full grown 3lbs Malt just for comparison sake.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30965
[/B][/QUOTE]

I believe Kodie is around 3 pounds ??


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Zoes mom_@Jan 23 2005, 02:14 PM
> *I'm in the process of purchasing a new pup, however I am very new to the Maltese breed, have been doing alot of reading.
> 
> The breeder says the baby is 3Ilb and she's 10 wks old, is this a normal weight ?
> ...


[/QUOTE]


A little large, but every puppy varies. 

Important things to ask the breeder:

1. Do they show their dogs? Can they tell you about the dogs in the pedigrees, their show records, their structural strengths and weaknesses?

2. Do they know of a history of liver shunt or MVD in the lines? Epilepsy? Luxating patellas? 

3. Do they require spay/neuter?

4. Do they insist the pup remain with them until 12 weeks of age?

5. Do they require if you can ever not keep the dog that it must be returned to them?

6. What type of situation was the pup raised in? 

If they are on the USDA list, then they probably are not a reputable, responsible breeder but instead a large-scale breeding for profit operation.

A relationship with your pup's breeder should last a lifetime. The breeder should welcome you to call them if you at any time have a question. They should want to hear how the puppy is doing. Really, what you get when you go to a reputable breeder is someone who is always there when you have a question or concern, a mentor in pet ownership. It is definately worth it to find a reputable, responsible breeder to have that relationship.


----------



## Zoes mom (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMM+Jan 23 2005, 03:42 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A little large, but every puppy varies. 

Important things to ask the breeder:

1. Do they show their dogs? Can they tell you about the dogs in the pedigrees, their show records, their structural strengths and weaknesses?

2. Do they know of a history of liver shunt or MVD in the lines? Epilepsy? Luxating patellas? 

3. Do they require spay/neuter?

4. Do they insist the pup remain with them until 12 weeks of age?

5. Do they require if you can ever not keep the dog that it must be returned to them?

6. What type of situation was the pup raised in? 

If they are on the USDA list, then they probably are not a reputable, responsible breeder but instead a large-scale breeding for profit operation.

A relationship with your pup's breeder should last a lifetime. The breeder should welcome you to call them if you at any time have a question. They should want to hear how the puppy is doing. Really, what you get when you go to a reputable breeder is someone who is always there when you have a question or concern, a mentor in pet ownership. It is definately worth it to find a reputable, responsible breeder to have that relationship.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30967
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks, 
On the most part she seems very nice and friendly and knowledgeable about the breed.

All the above questions have been answered or asked.

I thank everyone for they're input, I did email her though just to ask if the puppy will meet the AKC standard weight for a maltese, I'll see what she says.

That is one of the Characterists that drew me to the breed.

So hopefully I'll get an answer soon

Isn't there a way to estimate how much the puppy will weigh ?


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Jan 23 2005, 03:27 PM
> *Okay, this topic just peaked my curosity.  I had hubby stand on the scale with Toby and subtracted the weight from hubby's normal weight.  If our scale is accurate, then Toby weighs in at a whopping 6 lbs.  WOW! He is smaller than I thought!  So then he really never gained much weight after 4 months, he just grew.  Hmmm...this makes me wonder if he is eating enough.  He certainly doesn't look thin by any means.  I wonder if he just grew into "his baby fat."  Maybe I will swing by the vet's office one of these days to see if they can weigh him (do you think they would charge me for that?).
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30961*


[/QUOTE]
You guys are making me nervous that our pup was just 2lbs. at 12 weeks. She was 2.5 at 14 weeks, and was 3 lbs. at her last appointment (rabies shot). I would venture to guess that she's about 3.5 lbs. So, do you think she's a bit small?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

that sounds about the same size as parker...6lbs isnt small


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty+Jan 23 2005, 03:56 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You guys are making me nervous that our pup was just 2lbs. at 12 weeks. She was 2.5 at 14 weeks, and was 3 lbs. at her last appointment (rabies shot). I would venture to guess that she's about 3.5 lbs. So, do you think she's a bit small?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30971
[/B][/QUOTE]

She seems on the smaller side but for this breed that seems perfectly normal. The breed standard adult size is from 4-7 pounds but as we know they can be smaller or larger than that. She'll probably mature at a smaller size, but IMHO that is not a bad thing! Much easier to carry around in that cute carrier you've got coming!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Zoes mom_@Jan 23 2005, 03:52 PM
> *Isn't there a way to estimate how much the puppy will weigh ?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30970*


[/QUOTE]
Not to sound flippant but everyone does ask that question!







And there really isn't any way to positively know. People have gotten surprises both ways... smaller than expected or larger than expected. 

However, if the breeder knows the size of all dogs way way back in the line, then maybe she can predict. Just seeing the parents is no guarantee of size. If the mother is 6 pounds and dad 7 but grandmother was 10 then just looking at the parents is not a great indicator. I know it is perplexing...... 

Again, if the breeder is familiar with the line way back then I think she can give you a good idea.... and also based on other puppies from the same parents and the weight they matured to...... assuming she keeps up with who she sold to and knows their weight at maturity.


----------



## Zoes mom (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Jan 23 2005, 04:03 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

She seems on the smaller side but for this breed that seems perfectly normal. The breed standard adult size is from 4-7 pounds but as we know they can be smaller or larger than that. She'll probably mature at a smaller size, but IMHO that is not a bad thing! Much easier to carry around in that cute carrier you've got coming!








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30973
[/B][/QUOTE]
I guess everyone worries about the size of they're little one.

I hope my baby will be small enough to carry around in one of those cute little things, but looking at the other post 3lbs at 10 wks might note be so bad, maybe she has gained most her weight and will only gain a pound or too.

Does anyone know when they stop growing or when the growth slows down ?


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Just to put the weight at 12 weeks issue in perspective, Sylphide was 2.7 lbs at 12 weeks, and now weighs a whopping 9.5 lbs. Both her parents were in the 5 lb range, and according to the usual formula of double their weight at 12 weeks and add more or less a lb, Sylphide should also have weighed around 5-6 lbs max.

Of course, sometimes I wonder if this is due to the fact that rather than allow her to eat tiny portions as a baby (she was very finicky) we started cooking her fresh meals and introducing her to all sorts of delicious stuff so that now she has a very healthy appetite and eats everything  

Do we care? No! We love her as she is. I love the fact that she is very sturdy and not fragile, particularly since we take agility classes. I had to really worry about her when she was smaller and jumped around the way she does. Of course, I was clearly looking for "pet quality" and not a show dog. My priorities were health and temperament...had I been looking for a pup to show I would have also wanted one that fell right between 4-7 lbs.


----------



## Zoes mom (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SylphidesMom_@Jan 23 2005, 04:17 PM
> *Just to put the weight at 12 weeks issue in perspective, Sylphide was 2.7 lbs at 12 weeks, and now weighs a whopping 9.5 lbs.  Both her parents were in the 5 lb range, and according to the usual formula of double their weight at 12 weeks and add more or less a lb, Sylphide should also have weighed around 5-6 lbs max.
> 
> Of course, sometimes I wonder if this is due to the fact that rather than allow her to eat tiny portions as a baby (she was very finicky) we started cooking her fresh meals and introducing her to all sorts of delicious stuff so that now she has a very healthy appetite and eats everything
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Oh trust me I'm gonna love her no matter what, I'm just very curious

I'm looking for a pet quality baby also, but I also want a good example of the breed.

It's different for you, you already have your baby I'm still waiting and I'm trying to gather as much info as I can.

I must say your little one is so precious.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SylphidesMom_@Jan 23 2005, 04:17 PM
> *Just to put the weight at 12 weeks issue in perspective, Sylphide was 2.7 lbs at 12 weeks, and now weighs a whopping 9.5 lbs.  Both her parents were in the 5 lb range, and according to the usual formula of double their weight at 12 weeks and add more or less a lb, Sylphide should also have weighed around 5-6 lbs max.
> 
> Of course, sometimes I wonder if this is due to the fact that rather than allow her to eat tiny portions as a baby (she was very finicky) we started cooking her fresh meals and introducing her to all sorts of delicious stuff so that now she has a very healthy appetite and eats everything
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Kallie is also sturdy at a little under 10 pounds. My first Maltese Rosebud was also about 10 pounds but she was more fine-boned and fragile. I don't worry so much about Kallie as I do Catcher, who is fine boned. 

I think we need to be very flexible on weight issues as we never really know what we're going to get until they've finished growing. I'd say if weight was a major issue for one reason or another, then purchasing a year-old Malt might be the solution.....


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey is almost a year and she weighs in at 8 pounds. Both of her parents and grandparents were in the maltese range size. When Lacey was 14 weeks old she weighed in at 4.2 pounds. I cannot remember what she weighed at 12 weeks. I know the 14 week weight because that is when she came home to me. Lacey is not a delicate, fine boned little dog. Hubby was afraid of hurting a little dog so we decided on a larger maltese. Both of Lacey's siblings are well within the range...both were much smaller than Lacey. Breeder also told me that she believed Lacey would be on the larger size...she didn't want me to be disappointed in Lacey. We love Lacey and as far as I am concerned she is perfect. She has a wonderful, playful personality. She is always amazing us with her little tricks. She even looks a little bigger with her haircut...fluffy, puppy cut. Makes her look like a little piggy.

Don't worry too much about the size. I believe that as long as they are healthy that is what should count. If you are buying a maltese for show then I would defintely be looking for a dog that fits all of the standards. From what little I know about show dogs you can't really tell if a puppy is going to be show quality until they are 6 months old anyway. Find a breeder that is breeding for the betterment of the breed, not just to breed as many puppies as possible for the money.


----------



## Zoes mom (Jan 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Laceys mom_@Jan 23 2005, 04:30 PM
> *Lacey is almost a year and she weighs in at 8 pounds.  Both of her parents and grandparents were in the maltese range size.  When Lacey was 14 weeks old she weighed in at 4.2 pounds.  I cannot remember what she weighed at 12 weeks.  I know the 14 week weight because that is when she came home to me.  Lacey is not a delicate, fine boned little dog.  Hubby was afraid of hurting a little dog so we decided on a larger maltese.  Both of Lacey's siblings are well within the range...both were much smaller than Lacey.  Breeder also told me that she believed Lacey would be on the larger size...she didn't want me to be disappointed in Lacey.  We love Lacey and as far as I am concerned she is perfect.  She has a wonderful, playful personality.  She is always amazing us with her little tricks.  She even looks a little bigger with her haircut...fluffy, puppy cut.  Makes her look like a little piggy.
> 
> Don't worry too much about the size.  I believe that as long as they are healthy that is what should count.  If you are buying a maltese for show then I would defintely be looking for a dog that fits all of the standards.  From what little I know about show dogs you can't really tell if a puppy is going to be show quality until they are 6 months old anyway.  Find a breeder that is breeding for the betterment of the breed, not just to breed as many puppies as possible for the money.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=30991*


[/QUOTE]

thanks, 

I appreciate that.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

I have been reading, with much interest, all the threads to this topic!! Our little Sissee still only weighed in at 15 oz. on her 7th week. She is now up to a whopping 1.5 lbs!! Her mom and dad are both on the small side. I know that she is eating like a horse (according to the breeder) right now, so we expect her to be at least double her weight when we get her finally. I am just amazed at the spread in weights to this breed!! It's been very interesting reading!!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SylphidesMom_@Jan 23 2005, 04:17 PM
> *Just to put the weight at 12 weeks issue in perspective, Sylphide was 2.7 lbs at 12 weeks, and now weighs a whopping 9.5 lbs.  Both her parents were in the 5 lb range, and according to the usual formula of double their weight at 12 weeks and add more or less a lb, Sylphide should also have weighed around 5-6 lbs max.
> 
> Of course, sometimes I wonder if this is due to the fact that rather than allow her to eat tiny portions as a baby (she was very finicky) we started cooking her fresh meals and introducing her to all sorts of delicious stuff so that now she has a very healthy appetite and eats everything
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I will admit that I was looking for an ITY-BITTY dog... so I asked the "average size at 10 weeks thread" Tini was 2.5 at 12 weeks, and she is now 6.5 just shy of 7 months. She is the PERFECT size. It is funny though...EVERYONE asks how much they think dogs will weigh.







I just didn't want to be suprised!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Lexi was around 2.5lbs at 12 weeks. So according to the formula she should be between 5.5-6.0lbs. She is 7.4lbs at 1 year old. She is the perfect size. Not too small but not too big. I would love her no matter what size she is.


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Flurry is 7.5 lbs at 1 yr. I guess that's a bit large but he is healthy and happy and he makes me very happy  A Maltese is a great companion. You will be very happy you decided to get a Maltese. I bought Flurry because he was older 9 mths. and sick. I had to wait for him to get better to take him home, he had kennel cough. You are better off with a reputable breeder. I will never have baby photo's of him. I love all the baby pictures I see here because I missed out on all of that. I put down a beautiful little girl pup and took Flurry for the same price because he needed me. Next time I want to go to a reputable breeder and choose the pup I want, I just pray there is not an older dog who needs me more, lol. Or I will have to take both!!!!


----------

